# is my 6 month old too thin?



## pupperdoodle (May 12, 2014)

Hello everyone! Well, I just wanted to get an opinion on whether or not my six month old gsd looks too thin. He's 24 inches at the withers, and 56 lbs. I thoughthe looked pretty good, but it seems like every time I take him somewhere people say that he looks too thin. Just the other day, I was chatting with a blue buffalo representative at pet smart, and she asked me how much my dog eats or day, and I told her he gets 2 cups of food three times a day. She said, "Wow, he eats six cups a day and he's still that thin??" 
He doesn't look thin to me, just maybe a bit awkward? But all the gsds I have owned have been adults that I adopted from the shelter. This is my first puppy, so I'm could use the advice of people with more experience. Please feel free to be brutally honest. I'm not someone who is easily offended. If it helps to know, I currently have him on Evo Red Meat. I switch him on and off with that and Infinia Turkey and Sweet Potatoe. Both these foods say all life stages, so I thought they would be OK to feed him. Should I put him back on strictly puppy food? He's been doing so well on the Evo, but if you guys think he looks thin that I can rectify that. Thanks for reading! 

I tried to include as many angles as I could, that's why its so picture heavy


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Really the only angle that helps is directly above the dog, like an Ariel shot. But people will be ignorant about GSD, your dog is a good weight and size at that age, my opinion at least.


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog looks really thin to me. I have people telling me to feed him more to others telling me he is fat. He is 13 months old and weighs 73 pounds. I asked the vet. He looked at him and felt him. I was told he is ideal. He can gain a pound or two and still be ideal. He seriously looks skinny to me. 

I don't have a good picture to show it. I'll try to get one.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's a link to my female @ 6 months with measurements. Your dog is not thin in my opinion. The full German Import breeding, has a smaller frame. My girl is a monster compared to most male import dogs. Can't tell you why but I cut her back to only dry food and free feed now.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...bella-bella-arrived-today-announcement-3.html

Don't worry be happy, the animal looks sensational !!!!!!!!!

SGCSG


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

He is not cooperating. We have not mastered the "stand/stay" yet. This is the best I could get. You can see where is ribs end, the waist goes in and then the hips go back out.


----------



## pupperdoodle (May 12, 2014)

Thewretched said:


> Really the only angle that helps is directly above the dog, like an Ariel shot. But people will be ignorant about GSD, your dog is a good weight and size at that age, my opinion at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


Thank you for your opinion, I will attempt to get him from an above shot, that never even crossed my mind!


----------



## pupperdoodle (May 12, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Here's a link to my female @ 6 months with measurements. Your dog is not thin in my opinion. The full German Import breeding, has a smaller frame. My girl is a monster compared to most male import dogs. Can't tell you why but I cut her back to only dry food and free feed now.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...bella-bella-arrived-today-announcement-3.html
> 
> ...


Wow, she is a big girl! Very very pretty too! Haha yeah she is much bigger than my male is! Well, an inch taller and 7 lbs heavier at the same age...I wonder how big she will turn out to be?


----------



## pupperdoodle (May 12, 2014)

trcy said:


> He is not cooperating. We have not mastered the "stand/stay" yet. This is the best I could get. You can see where is ribs end, the waist goes in and then the hips go back out.


That is pretty similar to what my guy looks like from above! So I guess that's a good thing! Your dog looks healthy to me, and not too skinny, just lean! I always just thought my guy was lean, till people started telling me he was skinny. The last time I took him into the vets, the vet didn't really comment on his weight, just on his razor sharp puppy teeth lol. Thank you for sharing! I really like your dogs coloring!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I think he is fine. Same age and weight as my boy. Even looks to have similar structure!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/467401-rhino-6months.html

I ALWAYS get told he is way to skinny.
Gsd are not meant to be fat!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Your pup is stunning! He is not too thin, he looks like a typical GSD pup. They are all legs at this stage! BB rep is probably not familiar with shepherds. It is recommended to keep them lean. You do not want excess weight on their developing joints.


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

pupperdoodle said:


> Hello everyone! Well, I just wanted to get an opinion on whether or not my six month old gsd looks too thin. He's 24 inches at the withers, and 56 lbs. I thoughthe looked pretty good, but it seems like every time I take him somewhere people say that he looks too thin. Just the other day, I was chatting with a blue buffalo representative at pet smart, and she asked me how much my dog eats or day, and I told her he gets 2 cups of food three times a day. She said, "Wow, he eats six cups a day and he's still that thin??"
> He doesn't look thin to me, just maybe a bit awkward? But all the gsds I have owned have been adults that I adopted from the shelter. This is my first puppy, so I'm could use the advice of people with more experience. Please feel free to be brutally honest. I'm not someone who is easily offended. If it helps to know, I currently have him on Evo Red Meat. I switch him on and off with that and Infinia Turkey and Sweet Potatoe. Both these foods say all life stages, so I thought they would be OK to feed him. Should I put him back on strictly puppy food? He's been doing so well on the Evo, but if you guys think he looks thin that I can rectify that. Thanks for reading!
> 
> I tried to include as many angles as I could, that's why its so picture heavy


I'm fairly new to this - but from what I've seen - ON AVERAGE all the black GSDs seem to not be as "thick" as the black and tan etc. types - unless they are the long coat or glamour coat, which makes them look a bit thicker and obviously weigh a bit more too. My black GSD looks EXACTLY like yours, and has always been on the thinner side. And I've always gotten comments about how thin he is. Mine has bigger paws though... 

Yours looks healthy and handsome. Don't listen to salespeople lol


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

He looks fine to me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No, he is not thin.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Looks good to me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He looks perfect to me. 

BTW he's gorgeous, black GSDs are the best! :wub:​


----------

